# B n Q Warning



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not usually one for posting warnings about potential scams but I had a close call yesterday.

I walked into B&Q at lunchtime and some old guy dressed in orange asked me if I wanted decking.

Fortunately, I got the first punch in and that was the end of that.
Those less suspicious might not be so lucky..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

But how did you know that he wanted decking?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one.

Joe


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you are only two years too late :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=decking


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

you assessed the situation and took the necessary actions, nice one Rob :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> you are only two years too late :wink:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=decking


Still funny though


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I had a similar problem when I went in and the guy asked me if I wanted flooring.

And the time before that when I asked them if they had an implement for making a small indentation in metal before drilling.

He told me I needed a punch.

etc etc. :roll:


----------

